# New UK Skyline 1/4mile record



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

8.3  :clap:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Who achieved it?


----------



## Sam GTC (Jun 8, 2006)

Well done Tim!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done to Tim Webster,

Just ran a 8.35 @ 164.88 mph, at Santa Pod 

:smokin: :thumbsup: :smokin: :thumbsup: :smokin: :thumbsup: :smokin: :thumbsup: :smokin: :thumbsup: :smokin: :thumbsup: :smokin: :thumbsup: :smokin:


----------



## Sam GTC (Jun 8, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> Who achieved it?


Tim Webster in the Duke Skyline


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

Superb result... Looks like this year is going to be a real good one....Well done Time/ GTC


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Well done guys

Is the pink Skyline and Keith Cowie running at this event


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Munro said:


> Well done guys
> 
> Is the pink Skyline and Keith Cowie running at this event


Yes, Andy and the pink monster should be there!!
Go Andy :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Christ almighty....is it just me or was it only 12 months ago that everyone was in utter awe about breaking into the nines?
Congrats Tim, i think its safe to say that a Skyline will be lifting most of the trophies at this years events.


----------



## Jono & Emma (Apr 9, 2006)

:clap: Tremendous!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Andy's done an 8.545, not sure of terminal...

Well done Tim and Andy, fantastic competition...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Andy's terminal was 160. They're both running again tomorrow... :clap:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Christ alive, so thats 3 UK GTRs in the 8s, hope tomorrow it gets even faster, we want 7s now, lol


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm not sure how much posting congratulations on forums like these 'matters' but if either of the drivers or their teams involved reads it, I guess it must be of some consequence.

A truly impressive effort for so early in the season. It certainly bodes well for a competitive year.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

These are some seriously fast 1/4 miles. Congrats to everyone who achieved them!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

well done guys!

good luck tomorrow!

with some luck it'll be a tad warmer so more grip..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Stuart - both drivers and their respective teams read this forum. 
Congratulations to both Andy and Tim and to all the rest of the teams


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Many congratulations Tim and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

just got back from pod

Tim in Duke Racing GTR smashed an 8.3 @ 164 on his first run...straight out the bag on brand new Micky Thompsons, new CTG carbon proshaft, fresh Castrol edge oil.

0-60ft in 1.09


These HKS engines do what they say on the tin


Tomorrow will be competition in the HKS Pro drag series.

PTM - Performance, Tuning & Modified Show


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Spend a peaceful day at the beach with the kids & find this out :thumbsup: 

Stunning - Well done Tim & Ben - that 60foot time is world class
See Tim how glad are you now you never sold the car  
I can see you in 30 years in your rocking chair eating your werthers laughing away at the thought of it  

Amazing how much it's moved on in 12 months - to take half a second of last year so early this year is great progress - well done both & be amazing to see a 7 at some stage in th UK

Andy - awesome time & again the car seems to be coming on in leaps & bounds - no excuse not to enter the competitions now


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

well done both, any news if keith ran?


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

well done guys... 7s not to far away now......


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

Congra on the sweet 1/4 time ..

any idea of what oil pump these guys are running ?!?!?


----------



## johnfelstead (Jul 30, 2003)

Brilliant result, well done to all involved. :thumbsup: 

Just a tip on the safety setup, it's best to use fireproof gloves and balaclava, they make a big diference in a fire in terms of time you have without injury and with the speeds you are now doing it's getting to long enough stopping times to be an issue. I cant see any crotch straps, if you dont have any it's best to fit some, they will stop you submarining into the footwell in a biggie, especially with what looks like a very laid down seating position. Also alter the angle of the rear shoulder straps by raising the rear mount points, you are risking a compressed spine with the current setup, best place for the shoulder belt mounts is onto a horizontal rollbar built into the cage behind the seat.

None of this will slow you down and is pennies compared to the rest of the car.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see tomorrow's results!
Congrats to you all!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Tim mate.
See you tomorrow hopefully the good luck will rub off on me to crack the 9 as well.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Stroll on ! 8.35 - superb result, well done Tim.

Well done to Andy too ... another fantastic run.

Mick - good luck tomorrow mate. If you run a 9 you better [email protected]@dy phone and tell me !


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yep good luck too mick


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

will that seat move forward when you lose the beer belly :chuckle: 

congrats Tim Great time


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice! Good times to the teams involved, thats very impressive.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent times !!!
Well done both Teams:thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Well done Tim mate.
> See you tomorrow hopefully the good luck will rub off on me to crack the 9 as well.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Mick


good luck to you, would be good to see you finally in the 9s!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Good luck for today to EVERYONE competing :thumbsup:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

well done to both tim and andy - them times are awesome - yet again another level !

Barrie


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Talk about moving the bar up!!! We've a LOT of catching up to do with Keith's car now.

Congrats Andy, Tim and all the people involved in running both cars.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Congrats all - Ben was that you on the M1 this morning?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

well done!


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

"0-60ft in 1.09"

awesome...and the track does not even look anywhere near ideal!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome, big well done


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

does anyone no how the endless r32got on today


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

SteveN said:


> 8.3  :clap:


Congrats to all involved, SteveN what a fecking pointless post!! if you cant be arsed to be more specific why the **** post in the first place.


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Well done Tim for winning the event.

Scooby pulled a red light done a 10 sec pass 

wonder what went wrong with Tim in the final took 14 seconds ???


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

wot about endless r32 does anyone no wot time it run today


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

And Mick in the lemon:runaway: did it run a 9


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

bayside gtr said:


> wot about endless r32 does anyone no wot time it run today


It Ran an 10.4 with RON from RKTUNING driving it yesterday


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

just found out the endless r32 got in final and won in its class beating another rk tuning entry car of steve mann


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone got any news from today ? Any good times ran ?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any clips of Andy Barnes car or Tims car doing their mid to low 8 second runs?

If so then please post,as Im dying to see and hear both cars launching.

Thanks.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

now now Mick, waiting patiently now


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice, nice.... 

Like someone else said, that car would never be allowed to go down a drag strip that quick in the US. No harness bar


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea but to be frank this is the UK. J O B :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

mICK


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Yea but to be frank this is the UK. J O B :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> mICK


LOL.

does this mean, because you are not posting times up, you're waiting for everyone else to post up their time and then you bring us the good news or are you still in the tens?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

bkvj said:


> LOL.
> 
> does this mean, because you are not posting times up, you're waiting for everyone else to post up their time and then you bring us the good news or are you still in the tens?


Still the 10,s mate.
Had an issue with the rear diff on route to the Pod. Its very annoying as the car felt way quicker than ever before.

But that's just my luck. :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Get this Diff sorted out and i am 100% sure it will come.

Mick


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Still the 10,s mate.
> Had an issue with the rear diff on route to the Pod. Its very annoying as the car felt way quicker than ever before.
> 
> But that's just my luck. :chuckle: :chuckle:
> ...


unlucky dude.

better luck next time! is it still for sale? would be a great shame to see it go and then run a 9!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

phat_gadgy said:


> Congrats to all involved, SteveN what a fecking pointless post!! if you cant be arsed to be more specific why the **** post in the first place.


**** you! :GrowUp: 

i said the time and was a new UK record, and i knew for a fact id not be the only one benny text to let us all know, hence why FOUR whole minutes later it was revealed to the world who did it.

now get back in your pram ffs...


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

SteveN said:


> **** you! :GrowUp:
> 
> i said the time and was a new UK record, and i knew for a fact id not be the only one benny text to let us all know, hence why FOUR whole minutes later it was revealed to the world who did it.
> 
> now get back in your pram ffs...


....


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Benny is the text whore 

R.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

congrats to both on the times!


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

tyndago said:


> Nice, nice....
> 
> Like someone else said, that car would never be allowed to go down a drag strip that quick in the US. No harness bar


no harness bar or any other cross bar there , bolt together cage , no side intrusion , no window net , no neck brace ,no gloves .


good 60ft though , almost too good ...... like staging with the back wheels


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Brenhan said:


> good 60ft though , almost too good ...... like staging with the back wheels


Brenhan

What are you saying ? do you not think the 60ft is right


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Why can`t people just give congrats where they are due ? Sad.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Brenhan said:


> good 60ft though , almost too good ...... like staging with the back wheels


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Brenhan said:


> no harness bar or any other cross bar there , bolt together cage , no side intrusion , no window net , no neck brace ,no gloves .
> 
> 
> good 60ft though , almost too good ...... like staging with the back wheels



But here in the UK the 3 main drag strips are all up hill not like some from around the world,so dont give us all the crap above about gloves,nets and cage when certain people go and set records and P/B times on a strip that falls by 4 meter to the finish line


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Brenhan said:


> good 60ft though , almost too good ...... like staging with the back wheels


I have footage of it running at Sendai doing sub 1.2s, Endless had it pretty sorted as it was....


----------



## Treble2 (May 7, 2007)

Irish GTR said:


> Does anyone have any clips of Andy Barnes car or Tims car doing their mid to low 8 second runs?
> 
> If so then please post,as Im dying to see and hear both cars launching.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there,

Sorry I haven't introduced myself yet but yes, there are clips of both drivers. 

Once edited into something and both parties are happy with and give the all clear they you'll see it start to emerge. I would of thought there would be people in the crowd who would of caught it.

But have to say Congratulations to both teams in venturing into 8 second terrority. It was a great shame to see the other tuners not having so much luck, I hope Norris and Fensport get mended asap without no problems and Dragon get their car down there too as I would of liked to of seen that. 

Unfortunately for me whilst filming Sumo's 8 second run the HKS' big bosses' head crossed into my shot, my apologies. 

Anyhow, thanks to Ben at Gt Culture, Tim Webster meeting Mr Begley and also thanks to Sumo Power and HKS to for helping me out. I for one cannot wait to see who is the most consitant 8 second car throughout this season.


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice one Tim :bowdown1: Lucky in the final I believe ! How do you miss a gear in an airshift gearbox anyway ?



Brenhan said:


> no harness bar or any other cross bar there , bolt together cage , no side intrusion , no window net , no neck brace ,no gloves .
> 
> 
> good 60ft though , almost too good ...... like staging with the back wheels


The 60' does seem incredible, I would have thought you need wheely bars to keep the front down at that acceleration rate ? Don't the big V8's start to lift the front around 1.2-1.3 sec 60' ? and thats with a big block V8 sitting over the front wheels !
I know there was the odd glitch with the timing gear over the weekend, Steve Geary had a 9.4 sec at 9.2 mph terminal !! 

Was the time (inc the 60') backed up to NHRA requirements ? (something I get asked all the time !)

cheers

Andy


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

wow , where do I start ? .....


Munro : It seems an unusually quick 60ft , especially being the first run of the day , if it actually did that then it is the best set up and quickest gtr out of the hole anywhere fullstop. normally a 1.17 to 1.25 is very quick for a GTR . I dont belive all the things will fall into place perfectly 


Bobstuart : you completely lost me . 

Lith , you lost me as well i though it was Duke not Endless .


I know no one likes to be questioned on achievements but im not questioning it to upset people just because it does not seem right.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*good weekend*

I was there all weekend,
It was smart to see Tim do his runs on the ball each time and ran quite a few times,
Andy pulled it out the bag too,car went straight and true with just a little (large) twitch at the top end of the track, he kept his foot in and he was like on ice so fair play it was an awesom run, for both cars in fact.It was a true pleasure to witness.

Well done to them 

Dave G with his garage bommer did ok too getting his first 10.2 pass since owning the car, with a few little issues to clear(rear driveshaft broke) his car will be fine.

The endless 32 did not win the road class, he gave it to his opponent due to a distraction, but it showed some good form.

Clutches and drive shafts and diffs were the order of the day,

It was nice to see everyone,well done to all,

until next time


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Brenhan said:


> I dont belive all the things will fall into place perfectly
> 
> Lith , you lost me as well i though it was Duke not Endless .


Oops I think you might be right there... my bad.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Well done guys, really would have likes to see that 8.3 pass but was a bit late 

Gaz.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

*Any videos yet???*

Well done to all, cant wait to see the runs!!

:runaway:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres a question for you lot.

Who can crack a 7 second time.And will it be done this year?

I read in a magazine a while ago (Redline or else Banzai,I think) than Andy Barnes rekons that his car,Funjin can go for the world record attempt/time.Thats the 7.5 second 1/4 mile time set by the Heat Treatments drag car over in N.Z,isnt it?

I would love to see the world record come to the UK.Surely the UK is now the home of big power Skyline tuning and Skyline drag cars.So its only fit the the record comes to the UK


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

Hello all, long time!

First off, nice work to all concerned, it's great to see some decent cars and times finally coming from the UK.

My thanks to those who called me over the weekend and kept me updated about the events. Sadly, I've got to say, without any malice towards Tim whatsoever, that I have serious doubts as to the authenticity of the 60 foot time produced by Tim's car.

For the weight of the car, the tyre size used and the track conditions of Santa Pod, I'll go on record and state that there is simply no way that that car managed to pull a 1.0x 60' time. The laws of physics apply, even in the UK. 

I'm with Brenhan, maybe it was staged with the rear wheels? Surely there is video of it staging and launching? or were there any crew or photographers standing around the car or the beams as it was staged?

That said, it's all academic, as I understand that neither car (Tim's nor Andy's) managed to back up its times on the day, anyway.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing some serious numbers coming from you guys this year. I have promised Andy when he beats me, I'll bring mine back out again. Maybe even to the UK. 

Mario.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Sorry to but in but what does it mean "staged with the rear wheels" ?


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

So the million dollar question is does the time count:flame:


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

kingsley said:


> Sorry to but in but what does it mean "staged with the rear wheels" ?



Staging with the rear wheels is a time honored time minimisation technique (ie: cheating) used in drag racing. And surprisingly, it normally nets around 2 tenths of a second when in the 8 second zone.

It means that instead of the front wheels sitting the staging beams that trigger the timing equipment; the car is sitting further forward so that its rear wheels are in the beams, instead.

The difference it makes is to the initial movement required to convert horsepower into momentum in order to overcome the cars static inertia. Obviously, this takes the longest time at the very start of the race, which is the launch, which is why the 60' time is so important.

Note that I am not saying that it was done on purpose, it could just as well have been accidental, but when improbable times occur, these questions are bound to be raised.

Mario.


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

I had a conversation about unbelivable 60ft times (the car in question was a 280bhp Gtir running 1.2&1.3 60fts) on a drag racing forum and the outcome was it was likely to be one of two things

1) the front wheels managed to jump the beam on launch, so the back wheels actually triggered the timing gear

2) there was some very low part of the car in front of the front tyres that was cutting the beam to make the lights show staged when the tyres were actually quite abit behind the beam, so in effect it had a run up at the 60ft.

I doubt it was staged on the back tyres as marshalls tend to be very good at spotting that and make you go back (done it myself:chuckle: )


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mario,have you used this method ("ie cheating" as to quote you) then to get your times?

Its a fair question to ask you,if you are making this suggestion about other drivers and cars times.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Irish GTR said:


> Mario,have you used this method ("ie cheating" as to quote you) then to get your times?
> 
> Its a fair question to ask you,if you are making this suggestion about other drivers and cars times.


Dont be silly Mario does not need to do that

He set his time on a drag strip that drops downhill by 4 meters lol

there is a post on here somewhere with photos, going for a hunt now back in 5


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

tomy you were not fast enough  

Here are photos of Mario on his downhill pass:flame: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/42643-9-95-sec-r32-gtr-2.html


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

heheheheheh.

I recon you free wheel down there and still get a 15's pass opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Mick


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Holy sh*t,thats some slope/drop down for a 1/4 mile track.Are times set on this track legitimite then,with that steep a slope?


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

Back to safty 
agree 100% that car needs a serious looking at
lap belts should also be more verticaly mounted to pin you down into the seat
a 6 point harness is a must
and also i would throw that cage in the bin were it belongs and fit a proper weld in multi point one


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation, Mario & Fast Guy.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Staging with the rear wheels can happen, as the christmas tree is normally 20-30 feet out from the actual line. Lots of people don't realize they already are though the beams, when they go to get the top lights lit. 

I've raced against cars, that started with the rear wheels in the beams, not the front. If there are lots of cars in line, on practice passes, the starter doesn't really care, just gets the cars down the track.

1.09 is solid big tire RWD backhalf car territory. I've seen "slow" 60 foots when cars break the 60 foot beam with the rear wheels.

With all that said-the 165 mph shows its making power. Good enough mph for solid 8 second passes.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the idea that the Pod marshalls would stage a high profile car such as the Duke, (or any car for that matter) using the rear wheels is an insult to both them and their hard work and to Tim and the rest of the team.

As for the track being in poor condition? I was there 2 wks ago and it was the best I've ever seen it, with numerous PB's being run, this was echoed by others I spoke to....


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Milko said:


> I think the idea that the Pod marshalls would stage a high profile car such as the Duke, (or any car for that matter) using the rear wheels is an insult to both them and their hard work and to Tim and the rest of the team.


Exactly.

I can assure everyone it was staged with the front wheels.
I'm sure the video will be posted soon, you'll even see there were no photographers stood at the 60' mark.
Keep an eye out for crisp packets though  .


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good man Tim

As for the rest of you non believers time will tell soon when the vid comes out.
And shut you all up. Why can't you all just say WELL DONE.

Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> I would love to see the world record come to the UK.Surely the UK is now the home of big power Skyline tuning and Skyline drag cars.So its only fit the the record comes to the UK


Hmm.... notice a lot of the big power street Skylines seem to be getting their parts and ideas from NZ and Japan, and the fastest GTR in the world lives in NZ? There are sooooo many high hp GTRs running around here that its not necessarily news worthy stuff. I think our fastest non-alky (and despite Mario's reports on exvitermini none of our campaigning GTRs run nitrous oxide, Heat Treatments never did), GTR time is still 8.08, which seems to get overlooked.


You guys are doing awesome though, Skylines have been played with over here for YEARS so you guys are getting fast quick  
Awesome effort though, look forward to hearing someone else out of Japan crack into the 7s  Good luck.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Good man Tim


again, my applauds!



> As for the rest of you non believers time will tell soon when the vid comes out, And shut you all up.


exactly!



> Why can't you all just say WELL DONE.


they cant take it that someone from britain is a major thread to them atm, no offence but jeez...



> Mick


goodnight to you Mick and Tim, im off now


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

Lith said:


> Hmm.... notice a lot of the big power street Skylines seem to be getting their parts and ideas from NZ and Japan, and the fastest GTR in the world lives in NZ? There are sooooo many high hp GTRs running around here that its not necessarily news worthy stuff. I think our fastest non-alky (and despite Mario's reports on exvitermini none of our campaigning GTRs run nitrous oxide, Heat Treatments never did), GTR time is still 8.08, which seems to get overlooked.



I have seen a video of Tim's run and it's patently obvious that is not a 1.0x 60 foot launch. 

However, what also is clear is that his two-step is dumping so much smoke out that it is quite possible that the beams were obscured during his launch, which might go a long way to explaining what happened.

This is the primary reason why all times need to be backed up - it's to stop stuff like this from happening. Yes Tim, crisp packet's and all! 

For the record to all those who keep making comparisons to Heat Treatments from NZ:

Their car is not a Pro GTR. They chose to run themselves out of class by running an alcohol based fuel. Anyone who builds engines will tell you how much easier it is to make power out of alcohol. If you need to, ask yourself why they do not race Top Fuel's against Alky's - completely different classes.

HKS did it on gasoline, so will we, and I know Andy has the same sentiments. GTR's run gasoline because that's how God intended it.  

Mario.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I was referring to the GDS Skyline where I said "Often overlooked"... which did its 8.08 on gasoline. It has since converted to Meth as far as I know, but it ran deep into the 8s for ages on gas - Heat Treatments also went faster than GTR700 on gasoline as well, before there setup went to a big single piece front and meth etc.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

I've just gone through and read a bunch of the other postings. Generally, from no bodies and wanna-be's with derogatory slurs and insinuations. 

Ahh, the internet. It's great because it gives such morons an outlet, but I won't bother to acknowledge their drivel any further.

What I do want to point out is that I've met Tim and Andy. I like them both and I want nothing more than to see you guys get up there and start running the serious numbers. 

The reason I chimed in on this was it was obvious that the 60 foot time was wrong. If anything, I'd rather be the one to point it out now, then have whispers and innuendo, which are all the root cause of bad sportsmanship take hold. 

I don't look at it as bagging out Tim: I look at it as ensuring the playing field is level. How do you guys think all the other serious competitors (as in, those who actually own such cars and are racing them) would feel about now having to beat a time that was not legitimate?

How would Tim feel after he's brought his car out several more times, and it becomes evident to all and sundry that it can not ever pull another 1.0 second 60 foot? 

That suspicion goes on to become something much more sinister. Especially when other people, his competitors, are pumping serious money into their projects, to beat that time... Think on it.

Simply put: Don't shoot the messenger because you don't like the message. 

Mario.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

Lith said:


> I was referring to the GDS Skyline where I said "Often overlooked"... which did its 8.08 on gasoline. It has since converted to Meth as far as I know, but it ran deep into the 8s for ages on gas - Heat Treatments also went faster than GTR700 on gasoline as well, before there setup went to a big single piece front and meth etc.



Lith,

Yes, however we stopped campaigning GTR-700 way back in May 2003. So I would have expected others to beat us, eventually. Hell, it's what I always wanted! Racing would be pointless if you were playing by yourself (sort of like masturbation, I guess!) 

We will come out again, but to be honest, things have changed over the past few years, so much of the car is out of date and needs to be revised. I know we can pull more weight and make more power now (and it's cheaper, oh how much cheaper it is now...) 

I told Andy that when he beats my time, I'd pull GTR-700 back out... So I'm waiting for that to happen. I expect I won't have to wait long, though!

Mario.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lith said:


> Heat Treatments also went faster than GTR700 on gasoline as well, before there setup went to a big single piece front and meth etc.


HT also did a 7.9x before switching setups.

anyway well done guys, nice to see the times dropping.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

RH18 said:


> HT also did a 7.9x before switching setups.
> 
> anyway well done guys, nice to see the times dropping.


I thought for some reason the 7.9 was ultimately on the old setup - but with Meth for some reason?

Good to see everyone striving though, will be interesting to see if other people start getting concerned about the safety of running a "standard" layout 4WD GTR at the mid 7s or faster like HKS and HTL seem to have.

It'd be awesome to see GTR700 go further, it was (obviously) always a good one to watch opcorn:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

MarioGTR said:


> I have seen a video of Tim's run and it's patently obvious that is not a 1.0x 60 foot launch.
> 
> Mario.


Hi Mario
Is that on the net somewhere? I haven't seen it yet.

Just for the record, I gave a couple of interviews on the Saturday after that run.
I said on both of them that the 1.09 was a bit too good to be true and I'd have to try and repeat it on the Sunday. Best I managed was an 8.6 with a 1.3 something 60'.

Playing by the proper rules, does the 8.35 back up the 8.6?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Very well done Tim. Hope to see the video soon.

Good times for you too Andy.

This year is looking especially good!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Fantastic times, congratulations.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Tim said:


> Hi Mario
> Is that on the net somewhere? I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Just for the record, I gave a couple of interviews on the Saturday after that run.
> ...


Yes I think the 8.35 does back up the 8.6


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Tim said:


> Playing by the proper rules, does the 8.35 back up the 8.6?


yes , as it was done at the same event , if you ran within 1% of the 8.35 then that would be acceptable but in failing that the 8.35 backs up the slower time to make the 8.6 the "documented best " for lack of better words . 


please note that I was questioning the 60ft time only , your mention of 1.3x would be far more realistic given the seat time , a general rule of thumb is that if you take .1 off the 60ft then it equates to .3 at the far end.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Tim - huge congratulations & fantastic move forward from last year :clap: 
That in my view is the whole purpose of this thread  

YET AGAIN though - it seems people divert away from the threads original meaning & content.
In terms of the 60 foot time & those pouring scorn on it - does it really matter  - I'm not aware of a seperate competition to find the best 60 foot time in the world  
The be all & end all is the end result 8.35 - superb time & best in Europe full stop - great progress & a new challenge for everyone to aspire to 

Even better is the fact that is was achieved in full public view (no private test day) & on a world recognised track (Santa Pod - not somewhere with a downward slope or somewhere not internationally recognised).

Jesus - what's next - well because you didnt back it up can we see proof that the timing gear was calibrated? 

Guys stop whining or trying to split hairs - if you think you could do better dust your cars off & take part - simple :squintdan


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

YA well done guys... Ex vid too.......


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Tommy F said:


> Dont be silly Mario does not need to do that
> 
> He set his time on a drag strip that drops downhill by 4 meters lol
> 
> there is a post on here somewhere with photos, going for a hunt now back in 5





Irish GTR said:


> Holy sh*t,thats some slope/drop down for a 1/4 mile track.Are times set on this track legitimite then,with that steep a slope?


yes, that track is legal and all times are legitimate. A 1% fall is allowed from start to finish on a drag strip.


Back on topic: Well done to Tim on a great time.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Big congratulations to Tim and Andy for their runs.

The chattering classes may quibble about the detail, however there is no doubt that Tim and the Duke can rattle off mid 8's consistently and there is every reason to believe it is capable of low 8's now and in the future.

Andy also deserves mucho credit, he got the launch right and the run would have been even quicker if the car had run clean out at the top end of the strip. The doom merchants were already at it on Sunday because he wasn't running, however he has always made it clear he was not running in the HKS Series. Plus they had achieved what they had set out to achieve on the Saturday, so why push the car on Sunday? It's still in development/work in progress. Andy/Rob and their Team are professional, they will take what they have learned and build on it for the next time. I know there is a lot more to come from the car and Andy, therefore I would suggest you start practising Mario!

From my viewpoint, Gary Passingham is being generous in his comments. The GTaRT Team have got the Garage Bomber flying. The car rattled off a 10.2/140mph quarter with ease on Saturday, our biggest fear was that we would drop into the 9's which essentially disqualifies the run in the Street Class we are entered. I could claim that the suspension adjustments we made at close of play Saturday changing the balance of the car and reduction in tyre pressure completely screwed it up, however in truth the reality was more to do with the driver monkey. 

First qualifier was a pantomime, first burn out, car goes sideways, correct and pull toward line as they let Adrian Smith go. Get to line in time to see Adrian lunch his gearbox. So no launch, sit and wait while they clear him out the way. Struggle to get neutral as clutch now hot. Back up to burn out again, total c0ck up, forget to switch 4WD off for burn out! PRO's backing up behind me so Gary says just go, so launch, awful 60ft at 2.3sec and curse and swear all the way down the strip. Still car manages a 11.3/137mph. 

Second run, the car was creeping horrendously on the clutch, I had to hold it in the staging area on the handbrake. When it came to launch the clutch feel had changed completely so I fluffed it, not helped by my also leaving it in 2WD....... I don't want to talk about the time, felt like hours!  

Third run I had the benefit of some top advice from Andy Barnes in the burn out area (thanks Andy), Gary guides me through big burnout, the clutch had cooled down enough to stop the creep although it still felt a bit grabby. Did the burn out, up to line, lights and go. Car slews left big time, (your oil Steve?!) correct the drift and keep it nailed, but the 60foot time was killed and another slow time in the 11's.

Re-think by team. Gary decides to put car balance back to yesterdays settings for eliminator against James who has managed to replace his broken half shaft.

Remember to switch to 2WD, medium burn out, release line lock and drive out. Move forward to stage, where James is waiting. Stage, green and go. Car twitches, leaps forward then there is a bang and lose all drive. I instantly think diff has gone, look down and realise I've left her in 2WD! I successfully clean snapped a V Spec rear half shaft! With 4WD on, cruise up the strip after James in FWD....................

So there you go, delight to despair in 24hours. Racing. Don't you love it!

Congratulations to Jonny, even if he effectively got three "bye's" to win, the bottom line is he was there at the end. It's up to the rest of us to give him some competition!

Big thank to GTaRT Crew of Gary, Bren, Dan, Chris and Nikos. Also many thanks to Andy Barnes for aid and assistance.

The car is very competitive, just needs the monkey to perform.


DaveG
Driver Monkey.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Huge congrats to all on the awesome times. Looks like the UK teams are really coming on strong this year- should be a scorcher!


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

*any video of Tims run?????*

any video of Tims run?????


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

yea would love to see tim's vid! anyone?


----------



## aden (May 8, 2007)

wow, great times!!!

just to share something from south east asia, not sure if anybody posted this before - 8.324s GTR32

YouTube - Dragster Skyline R32 Thailand


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that guy will be going faster soon, he's put down >1000 on gasoline running what I'm let to believe is a GT4780R or thereabouts?!


----------



## aden (May 8, 2007)

more specs of this thai GTR32.... i hope the owner dont mind i post this here...

i think he made a 8.202 sec run not long ago... quite impressive...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2133988


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Vid*

I have got a vid of Tims car, just uploaded to YouTube, give you the link in a minute.

Its the video from our camera, it shows what Mario was talking about ( as its the vid I sent him ).

Didnt load it up before as I thought the peoopw would have done it like his life depended on it.

Anyway, stand by...

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Tims run*

Here you go, vid of Tims run :

YouTube - PEOOPW


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

It's a tad too short to see the time Andy.

You can see what Mario was on about re the smoke, but I don't think the front wheels are ahead of the beam.

Andy.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I find it hard to believe there is enough smoke there to affect the beam, in fact I've never heard of it before until now....


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks Andy.
TBH I'd agree, it doesn't look like a 1.09 60'.

Certainly staged with the front wheels and there wasn't that much smoke about. 
Can't offer an explanation though.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Easy explanation Tim, As I told you, the diets working! In fact I might be asking you for the spec sheet myself!

Overall though. Is the 60 foot time alone being questioned, or is it consequential, that is if the 60foot is suspect does that mean the 8.3 is too?

Staging was correct and I cannot see how the smoke could "delay" the beam trigger. Maybe high lift on launch could get you a few centimetres however even though the pictures are not the best of quality it does not seem to be the case in the vid.

You can load the vid into a PC package and go frame by frame which would permit some degree of validation/verification?

Whichever way you look at it, 95% credit to Tim for the run, 4% to team and 1% to Ben hiding in the boot with the timing gear jammer........... :chuckle:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

David, :thumbsup:


----------



## jd streetlifeTV (May 9, 2007)

these are the clips i took at the pod, 


 Tim's 8.3 Run

 Andys 8.5 run



ATCO said:


> Overall though. Is the 60 foot time alone being questioned, or is it consequential, that is if the 60foot is suspect does that mean the 8.3 is too?
> 
> Staging was correct and I cannot see how the smoke could "delay" the beam trigger. Maybe high lift on launch could get you a few centimetres however even though the pictures are not the best of quality it does not seem to be the case in the vid.
> 
> ...



if it helps to settle the debate i'll glady put up a really slowed down version of Tim's launch/run,


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

A question for the experts here.

How precisely are the various times at 60, 330, 1/8, 1000 determined? I've always assumed it is on strip sensors, but what type of sensor? 

Is it possible that Tim correctly launched (no red light) and started the clock, but something else triggered the 60ft? Have you got your timing slip Tim and how do the other values compare to your previous runs, or even Andy's 8.5sec run?

If this is possible, whilst it could explain Tim's 60ft time, it would mean that the 1/4 is absolutely valid as its Tim who trips the line.

Anyone throw any light on this?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Time*

FYI's This is what a 1.1 60ft really looks like : Watch this, digest it, watch Tims again :

YouTube - HKS Supra drag Run

Andy


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

ATCO said:


> A question for the experts here.
> 
> How precisely are the various times at 60, 330, 1/8, 1000 determined? I've always assumed it is on strip sensors, but what type of sensor?
> 
> ...




I think that the 60ft sensor being tripped accidentally seems like a possible reason for the time. I can't comment on the setup at SP but i have previously seen optical timing beams being triggered by track side debris blown accross the beam. 

A terminal of 164mph sounds about right for a mid to low 8 second run doesn't it? A look at the timing slip may also help to see if the other figures look in the correct ballpark.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

MarkFTO said:


> I think that the 60ft sensor being tripped accidentally seems like a possible reason for the time. I can't comment on the setup at SP but i have previously seen optical timing beams being triggered by track side debris blown accross the beam.
> 
> A terminal of 164mph sounds about right for a mid to low 8 second run doesn't it? A look at the timing slip may also help to see if the other figures look in the correct ballpark.


Terminal speed is not much of an indicator of 1/4 mile elapsed time.

I had a 157 MPH terminal at TOTB last year on a 10.4 second 1/4.

I think the debate will soon resolve itself the next time Tim is at the Pod, if the time is in the car, he will repeat it give or take a tenth.

Huge congratulations to Tim and Andy on their times - great to see all their hard work paying off.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just to add something into the mix - some of us in another club complained bitterly to Santa Pod last year because just that happened - the sensor was tripped and a MK1 MR2 (albeit with a turbo engine!) managed a very fast time with an apparent 1.1 60ft. It was a one-off and the car never ran anywhere near it for the rest of the day. On reviewing the video we saw that the staging was incorrect. So it can happen.

T


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I could understand people questioning the time/60ft if Tim had say run 9's all wk-end then suddenly pulled an 8.3 from nowhere... but thats not the case is it....


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

With a potentially spurious 60ft time, the extra-ordinarily fast 8.3 must be questioned without a backup run. I think it's feesable, but it's not unquestionable.

I wonder if all that exhaust smoke at the start of the 8.3 run obscured the light beam untill the car completely passed the staging beams? There was a lot of smoke, perhaps enough for the start time to have been triggered by the rear of the car. I don't know if santa pod uses a "break" of the 3rd beam or "make" of the staging beam to start the timing of the run.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm not sure but i was under the impression the 60ft clock @ pod was independant of the ET clock anyway. maybe that query could be clarified, as to whether the ET stands correct and unaffected?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i think the big burst of smoke from the side prob obscured the sensor for the front and it was triggered by the rears.

Damn fast car though


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

smoke, fog, lights, bing ouch bang ,, either way 

Grats Tim on a great 1/4 , 60ft
Grats to Andy as well for the great 1/4 and 60ft

Top effort from everyone involved in the Skyline at the pod.


----------



## aden (May 8, 2007)

i dont mean to offend anybody or to sound rude but what is the big fuss about this? if he clocked 8.3 sec in a race and it is official with a timeslip, even though there is possibility of technical error with the sensors or whatever crap, but what the heck, he won it, period. 

those skeptics & cynics can just run their car next race and beat this guy...prove it on the dragstrip, not in the forum..... i'm pretty sure he will be able to do another low 8's run soon to prove it...


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

MarioGTR said:


> I've just gone through and read a bunch of the other postings. Generally, from no bodies and wanna-be's with derogatory slurs and insinuations.
> 
> Ahh, the internet. It's great because it gives such morons an outlet, but I won't bother to acknowledge their drivel any further.
> 
> ...


Your 1st few words smack of pure arrogence and you seem to have a chip on your shoulder about UK cars and their times and stages.

I wish you would not degrade the UK scene and show some respect towards the UK cars.

Also why is your website not updated,is it because you dont want to be seen to have been well and truely upstaged now.This isnt 2003 or 2005 anymore,its 2007 and things have moved on alot since you last ran.So stop with the snotty nosed posting and show a bit more respect.

Yes,we do respect you and your achievements,but you should not have posted what you posted and not be prepared to take alot of flack for it.You are the one who is out of line for doing this.You got a bit of a backlash for suggesting that UK drivers and their cars were,as you called it,cheating to achieve their times.

If you want to prove something,then take your GTR 700 car out of retiremtment,bring it to the Pod and show all the Uk boys how to do it.Then waffle away all you want,but until then,I dont think you have any right to have a go at others.

Regards from a NEW,ish MEMBER


Sorry to the forum for the rant,but some of Marios posts have really angered me now.

And big congratts to both Andy and Tim on fantastic times and even more fantastic cars.Amazing,just amazing.

Excuse the odd spelling glitch,a good few bottles of Miller tend to do that to me after a while,Hicup.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*irish boy*



Irish GTR said:


> Your 1st few words smack of pure arrogence and you seem to have a chip on your shoulder about UK cars and their times and stages.
> 
> I wish you would not degrade the UK scene and show some respect towards the UK cars.
> 
> ...


what the hell are you going on about? im not being bad but your in no position to comment at all, 

marios 100% right in what he said and tim even agrees!!! 
if you read what mario wrote you'd understand what he was giving out ie stupid people like yourself commenting on him and his car as per usual....and talking shite about willow bank raceway which for your info isn't a downhill slope....HKS have used that track so i think its upto par!! theres so many people on this board who talk pure shite and havnt a clue what there talking about......
im no friend of mario's or anything.....ive met him a few times and believe me that guy really no's his sh1t about skylines and i think he's totally in the right to comment....just as andy tim keith can to because lets face it there the only ones setting the 8sec times!!!...this is racing at this level..there chasing times to be the best and if theres a flaw somewhere or mistakes are made it must be brought to attention...it was on the tip of everyones tongue, just mario was the first to say it......


----------



## aden (May 8, 2007)

:chuckle:


High Octane said:


> what the hell are you going on about? im not being bad but your in no position to comment at all,
> 
> marios 100% right in what he said and tim even agrees!!!
> if you read what mario wrote you'd understand what he was giving out ie stupid people like yourself commenting on him and his car as per usual....and talking shite about willow bank raceway which for your info isn't a downhill slope....HKS have used that track so i think its upto par!! theres so many people on this board who talk pure shite and havnt a clue what there talking about......
> im no friend of mario's or anything.....ive met him a few times and believe me that guy really no's his sh1t about skylines and i think he's totally in the right to comment....just as andy tim keith can to because lets face it there the only ones setting the 8sec times!!!...this is racing at this level..there chasing times to be the best and if theres a flaw somewhere or mistakes are made it must be brought to attention...it was on the tip of everyones tongue, just mario was the first to say it......


you're right, but what can we change about the result arguing here? the result is final, the only way to change/prove anything is to wait till the next race/run.... 

1 thing i notice is everytime there is a record breaking run, theres seems to be argument - not only in UK but anywhere in the world... there is always parties who question/doubt the result... we dont see this scenario during the 90's when the japs are setting all those old records... but with the internet, there seems to be always controvesy... 

anyway, my way of solution sounds childish but the only way to prove who is faster is to run side by side... but then again, you will hear thinsg like - "my car is not 100% good, some problems here n there when i made the run, this n that and bullsxxt..." well, that's drag racing world i guess... thats y we all love it.... spirit of competition - on the track and on the keyboard....


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



aden said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> you're right, but what can we change about the result arguing here? the result is final, the only way to change/prove anything is to wait till the next race/run....
> 
> ...


thanks mate. not a whole lot unfortunatly, but at first mario wasnt being rude...he was making a fair point, then all these thicks who still probably run in the 10's started talkin bull as usual. its not the first time ive seen it aswell, has happened to me before by some dope trying to comment on me ....turns out he was 16 and didnt even drive let alone own a skyline ya no!! thats the kind of people on this board. 

my opinion...he who sets the fastest time wins!!!!!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

High Octane said:


> my opinion...he who sets the fastest time wins!!!!!


lol, if they can back it up.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*haha*



skylife said:


> lol, if they can back it up.


thats very true.....


----------



## aden (May 8, 2007)

i dont want to sound like a kid - i'm not :chuckle: but your suggestion makes me think of the movie Redline....

someone should organize the World GTR Drag Championship, evrybody chip in and make a big pool winner takes all, cash & glory.

we can have a few rounds, races across the world, europe, USA, asia, aus/nz.... then we know who is the GTR drag king of the world.... anybody wants to organize and invite the contenders??? :chuckle:

just to add - all current records were run in different conditions/tracks with different timing equipment, so with standardized race, we let the race do the talking on the strip....


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

High Octane said:


> thats very true.....


You wouldnt happen to be Mr High Octane,who has the 800+bhp R33,who used to own the parts shop in Dublin,and,who also got his ass kicked by a much slower/underpowered Subaru Impreza up at Enniskillen Airport a few years ago at the drag race event.

You were also acting the fool in the pitt area of Mondello Park a while ago by constantly reving your car to the limiter (alright lads look at me and me mega powered GTR and me big turbo and me dump valves,watiiiisssh) and then you blew it up (oil all over the ground) and you were then running around the pitts looking for help off others and also looking for a trolley jack.

Everyone was laughing at you on both these occasions.

You would also be the fool who was booting up and down the pitt area/doing drag launches in his Skyline at the Enniskillen event/drag race day,acting like a complete fool when there was families and young kids walking around the place?Yes?

If that is you,then you need to cop on and wize up,especially when there are families and young kids walking around.Alot of people were seriously pi55ed off by your childish/little boy racer carry on,especially around young kids and people walking around.One lad(big burly lad with clenched fists) wanted to go over and knock your block off over your stupid carry on that day,as you nearly hit him and his daughter.

You are very lucky his wife managed to calm him down,otherwize you would have been in ALOT of trouble.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*oh dear someones gay*



Irish GTR said:


> You wouldnt happen to be Mr High Octane,who has the 800+bhp R33,who used to own the parts shop in Dublin
> thats me yes....
> 
> and,who also got his ass kicked by a much slower/underpowered Subaru Impreza up at Enniskillen Airport a few years ago at the drag race event.
> ...


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, awesome!


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats to Tim on an awesome run (having watched the vid) all power to him for managing to put the power down properly.

Can I perhaps make a small point here. I'm putting my flame suit on now but everyone keeps referring to these runs coming from UK GTRs however I can't fully agree with this..This car was intially built and tuned in Japan by Japanese Mechanics and mappers so surely the majority of credit should lie with them so is it fair to say UK cars. The only actual UK cars I can see are cars built by RK, RB and GT-Art and also the guys at Sumo with the awesome Fuujin. But there are others out there also claiming to be UK cars. And people are bringing over Endless drag cars etc and though they themselves may not claim them to be UK GTRs, some people on here seem to have the belief that when they do an awesome run with a UK driver behind the wheel that makes them UK GTRs. 

I think perhaps we should recognise this fact before making statements about the legitimacy of Reece's achievements (which are nothing short of awesome and a credit to NZ drag scene)

I'm not taking anything away and am in no position to but it's not really a UK GTR in the true sense is it unless it's been rebuilt etc over here in which case I apologise :flame: 

Ad


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome performance by both Tim and Andy and their team. :bowdown1: 

That 60ft does need questioning though , there is a good reason that in normal drag competition records need to be backed up within 1% at the same event, timing mistakes do happen 60fts and speed traps seem be the most common culprits 

So called crisp packet runs are not uncommon and the backing up proceedure does stop arguments perhaps the powers that be should consider implementing such a rule ??


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Lono9885 said:


> I'm not taking anything away and am in no position to but it's not really a UK GTR in the true sense is it unless it's been rebuilt etc over here in which case I apologise.


Who gives a flying fcuk anyway?


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not you obviously Pete !


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nor me.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Nor*

ME.Not that I could manage a flying fcuk!!! LOL

Tony


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> Not that I could manage a flying fcuk!!! LOL
> 
> Tony


Yeah you'll probably put your back out or worse still split your bag!!!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> ME.Not that I could manage a flying fcuk!!! LOL
> 
> Tony


Did you forgot the "any more" Tony? :chuckle:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

High Octane,I spoke to you at both Enniskillen ( spoke to you about booting up and down in the pitt/car park area and you just laughed it off,I sais it was dangerous) and in Mondello Park,when you had oil comming out of the engine after wrecking it).

I stood there watching you reving the car to the limiter and trying to show off,acting the little boy racer type,I then watched as you ran in and out of various pitt garages franticly looking for a loan of a trolley jack.You got a loan of a trolley jack from another lad,eventually.You couldnt even fix your own car,some other race car driver had to go and fix it for you and help you out.

Do you realize just how many people were laughing at you over this?Loads were.

Oh and you can claim you were mapping it,but all you were really doing was trying to show off and it backfired in a HUGE way in front of everyone.You were laughed at big time for acting like a chav/little boy racer.

Jealous of you or your car,you say?,No Im not,far from it actually,and especially not jealous of someone acting like a complete fool on both occasions when families and kids are walking around and infront of your car.You could have killed someone that day in Enniskillen.You are a very lucky man that you didnt.

End of the matter with me now.Bye


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

Irish GTR said:


> High Octane,I spoke to you at both Enniskillen ( spoke to you about booting up and down in the pitt/car park area and you just laughed it off,I sais it was dangerous) and in Mondello Park,when you had oil comming out of the engine after wrecking it).
> 
> I stood there watching you reving the car to the limiter and trying to show off,acting the little boy racer type,I then watched as you ran in and out of various pitt garages franticly looking for a loan of a trolley jack.You got a loan of a trolley jack from another lad,eventually.You couldnt even fix your own car,some other race car driver had to go and fix it for you and help you out.
> 
> ...


if you spoke to me then tell me who you are?

there you go again spaming its pathetic...its obvious you have a grudge against me.......while all the time im laughing at everything ur saying cause its pure shite......b brave and reveal urself to me??????????? or are you just gonna keep running your mouth?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Ok, thanks guys, start your own thread if you want a tiff, no more please.


----------



## Taurine (Dec 13, 2005)

8.3 is a good effort and so is 164mph, regardless of whether the car was 'bought or built'

However, the numbers to beat are 7.57 and 192, and they are a long, long way away, trust me.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

very true but at the end of august last year the fastest 4wd time was a 9.1, since then the times have tumbled to 8.3, massive step forward for the UK IMO. TBH i think at least one of the 3 GTR's now in the 8's should be in high 7's (at least) by the end of the year. 

anyone know the 60ft on the heat treatments run?


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*message from the heavns*



SmigzyGTR said:


> very true but at the end of august last year the fastest 4wd time was a 9.1, since then the times have tumbled to 8.3, massive step forward for the UK IMO. TBH i think at least one of the 3 GTR's now in the 8's should be in high 7's (at least) by the end of the year.
> 
> anyone know the 60ft on the heat treatments run?


this is going to be very difficult of them, only a handfull of GTR's have broke the 7sec quater mile.
however i will answer all there prayers and grant them that one wish at the end of the year!

Jesus has spoken.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

jesus son ofGod said:


> this is going to be very difficult of them, only a handfull of GTR's have broke the 7sec quater mile.
> however i will answer all there prayers and grant them that one wish at the end of the year!
> 
> Jesus has spoken.


Blasphemer!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

You should listen to my son, he speaks the truth.


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*To thee almighty*



R33_GTS-t said:


> You should listen to my son, he speaks the truth.


Thank you father!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

you bin sniffin that nitrous again JC? lol


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Here you go, vid of Tims run :
> 
> YouTube - PEOOPW


The car bogged just outside the 60 foot mark.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> FYI's This is what a 1.1 60ft really looks like : Watch this, digest it, watch Tims again :
> 
> YouTube - HKS Supra drag Run
> 
> Andy


This car runs in the 1.0's...

YouTube - 7.3 run at Englishtown


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*7's*

Good example Sean.

Its like its held back on an elastic band, and then....ping


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Whens the next drag meet for the GTR's ???


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

UK? Next one will be Japshow at the pod on 24th June i think, not sure if there is one sooner. if there is then :squintdan


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

All these UK , NZ , Aus , J cars in the 8's . Make me jealous. All we have in the US is a couple of 9 second cars.

You guys are stepping it up. There are a couple of RB26 powered cars that are quick , but no GT-R's.

I hope everyone in here understands when a time is questioned , its for the benefit of the community as a whole. Its not just to call someone out. Mario , Brenhan , and myself have been around drag racing for years. Its hard to run the number. Respect to the people that do run the numbers.

I guess I gotta step up and get a US car into the 8's..... I'm a kiwi , and the boys have already been deep 8's and 7's...


----------

